# Neverwinter Nights -- Classic D&D adventures?



## Quasqueton (Aug 30, 2005)

OK, I've probably put in 6 or 7 hours for Neverwinter Nights, and I'm bored with it. But I've heard there are _Keep on the Borderlands_ and _The Secret of Bone Hill_ adventures for this game. I did a google, but couldn't find them [quickly]. Anyone have pointers to where I can download these adventures (assuming such is legal)?

Quasqueton


----------



## Croesus (Aug 30, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> OK, I've probably put in 6 or 7 hours for Neverwinter Nights, and I'm bored with it. But I've heard there are _Keep on the Borderlands_ and _The Secret of Bone Hill_ adventures for this game. I did a google, but couldn't find them [quickly]. Anyone have pointers to where I can download these adventures (assuming such is legal)?
> 
> Quasqueton




Try this (look under "files" on the left of the screen):

http://nwvault.ign.com/

BTW - I'm not sure what the most current version is, but someone did a conversion of Pool of Radiance (the first gold box game) and it's very, very good.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't link to them from work, so no URLs, but, try these.

Bioware's official site (I think it is nwn.bioware.com)
Neverwinter Vault (not sure of URL)

I know for a fact there is a version of U1/U2/U3 out there (Saltmarsh / Dunwater / Final Enemy), 'cause I have it installed on my computer.

There are also at least some of the D&D 3.0 adventure path modules.

Although I will say that I think the core NWN story (starting with the Wailing Death but getting much more complex) is overly looked down upon. Yeah, there is a lot of "go here to get X in order to help Y", but that is true of all these types of games. If you are willing to slog through Chapter 1, things get a lot more interesting by the end of Chapter 2, and especially in Chapter 3.

Plus, by Chapter 3, your character is a total bad-ass. 

Shadows of Undrentide (the first expansion) has a more refined, tightly written story. It also has some pretty damn cool uses of the game engine to support the story -- so I would definitely check it out. You should be able to get it for $10 or so these days.


----------



## Lazybones (Aug 31, 2005)

There's also a pretty highly regarded fan-made conversion of the Desert of Desolation series (Pharoah et.al.) at the Vault. 

Anything you find in the Hall of Fame is pretty much going to be superior to the default campaign.


----------



## Quasqueton (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys. I went and downloaded a few of the classic mods. Sadly, _In Search of the Unknown_ (my namesake) requires the expansions, so that one I can't play. But beware beasts of the Caves of Chaos: I'm coming for ya'.

Quasqueton


----------



## WizarDru (Aug 31, 2005)

I highly recommend the expansions.  They add more features and are much, much better than the campaign in the original game, which as far as I know, none of my friends ever completed.  It just got silly and dull.

Most of the classic module reduxes are very good, as mentioned.  There are also a host of persistent worlds that are worth playing, and the Shadowcatcher series and it's sequels are fantastic.  The commercial modules from Bioware (like Pirates of the Sword Coast) are pretty good, too.


----------



## Jupp (Aug 31, 2005)

Desert of Desolation is an excellent module, also Tomb of Horrors is very nicely done. Just take a look at the Hall of Fame list on NWVault. You cannot go wrong with about any of those modules.

And yep, get those expansions, else you will miss alot of the best modules because they support/require all of the expansions.


----------



## Quasqueton (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, shoot. I played some of the _Keep on the Borderlands_ last night. Without the name, I'd have never known it was the keep or the caves. 

I explored the keep, wanting to see a 3-D model of the loved location, but the layout was only vaguely similar -- not at all recognizable.

The caves? Again, only vaguely similar. I saw some recognizable stuff inside the caves, but the outside -- no ravine.

How can a designer not make it exactly correct (as the designer claims he wanted) when you can look at/read the printed module to go by? This morning I opened up my old KotB module to see if I was misremembering. Nope, my memory is good; the NWN module design was bad. <sigh> I'm sadly disappointed.

I'll try _The Secret of Bone Hill_ tonight. I hope it is accurate to the real thing.

Quasqueton


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 1, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> How can a designer not make it exactly correct (as the designer claims he wanted) when you can look at/read the printed module to go by? This morning I opened up my old KotB module to see if I was misremembering. Nope, my memory is good; the NWN module design was bad. <sigh> I'm sadly disappointed.
> 
> I'll try _The Secret of Bone Hill_ tonight. I hope it is accurate to the real thing.




Sometimes it's physically limitations of the NWN engine...other times it is jus the designer being lazy or thinking he can 'improve' the original.  I've never tried the KotB conversions (and iirc, there is more than one), but I did try the Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh and the sequel with a party, and we had a blast with it.  The Ravenloft module was hellafun, too, as I recall.

Mind you, all of my experiences were with a group, not with solo play, so YMMV.


----------



## Ravenknight (Sep 2, 2005)

Lets not forget the Diablo Remake. I think it´s called "Lord of darkness" or something like that. Pure harcore, fun hackfeast.


----------



## Jupp (Sep 2, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Well, shoot. I played some of the _Keep on the Borderlands_ last night. Without the name, I'd have never known it was the keep or the caves.
> 
> I explored the keep, wanting to see a 3-D model of the loved location, but the layout was only vaguely similar -- not at all recognizable.
> 
> ...





Well if you have played the version that I think you did then its no wonder that you think it doesn't reflect the original B2. The author clearly states in the readme notes that this version of B2 is an altered version he dm'ed years ago and that is does vary quite a bit compared to the original 

Edit: Yep U1 is one of the finest MP mods out there. Great mood, great everything. Also you have to bear in mind that some things just cannot be accurately recreated in NWN when it comes to geometry. You would have to sit behind gmax or 3dsmax to create custom models, and not everyone can/wants to do that.


----------

